
Ask HN: What are you working on this month? (June 2018) - cx42net
IndieHackers (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.indiehackers.com&#x2F;forum&#x2F;what-are-you-working-on-this-month-june-2018-26f383286d) and &#x2F;r&#x2F;startups (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;startups&#x2F;comments&#x2F;8nr1gx&#x2F;share_your_startup_june_2018&#x2F;) have their &quot;What are you working on&quot; and people seem to love these.<p>I haven&#x27;t found a similar post - at least for this month - so I thought it would be interesting to share what you are doing.<p>Please provide some details and what are your objectives for this month, while keeping it quite short.<p>Hopefully, many will comment and share opinions, advice, and other neat things about your company&#x2F;startup&#x2F;project&#x2F;side-project :)
======
cx42net
I'm working on PDFShift ([https://pdfshift.io](https://pdfshift.io)) an API to
convert any HTML documents to PDF.

I know I'm not the first on this market, and it's not an original idea, but my
decision to enter this market was after I realized many available options
could do better, and that is hopefully what I'm trying to achieve.

My focus is to simplify the work of developers. I've built packages for Node,
Python, and PHP that can convert any documents in just a few lines of code,
without worrying about how it will be handled.

For June, my objective is to grow the service and get many users, and
hopefully starting to convert them to customers.

Feel free to share your opinion on it, and if you have any advice, I'd be
happy to hear them :)

------
rukshn
I'm working on the reader extension for chrome -
[https://rukshn.github.io](https://rukshn.github.io)

It's like Pocket that lets you save articles to read them later, and it has
options like full-text search on your web history and tags to categorize your
items.

Already we have more than 250+ users in just a couple of weeks.

